# SuperSix 2 2010 or SuperSix Red 2009



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Hummm... I was almost decided to get a 2010 SuperSix 2, but then my LBS has a 2009 SuperSix Red in my size... and he could sell it to me for the same price as the 2010 2 but it has better specs: Ksyrium SL Premiums instead of Elites, a Red Cassette instead of a 1070, Red front derailleur instead of Force, FSA K-Force seatpost and bars instead of SL-K... but it has the 2009 frames obviously...

Another thing, I would rather have a compact, the 2010 can be ordered with either crankset sizes but the 2009 is a standard (they dont have a Red BB30 compact in stock to switch, they could order one but it would cost some). I would eventually try to find a compact Hollowgram SL but it wouldn't be right away. I prefer the new frames but...

Which would you go for? Who has ridden both frames? I know the 2010 2 weighs about 15.75lbs in 54, does anyone know how the 2009 Red compares?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan,

Check with traumamd he had both 09 & 2010 version.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think I know what he would say... 
And I'm leaning toward the 2010 too.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Go with the Made in the USA frame (2009 model).


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Should have mentioned, made in USA is not a factor for me. The ride quality is...


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

I have had both frames and I would go with the the 2010 hands down and twice on Sunday. The 2010 frame is actually more comfortable than the 2009 and handles better than my System6.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan,

I talked to the rep and he mentioned the ride quality of 2010 super is very similar to system 6 but with more comfort, and since you are looking for a compact ring this is a good chance for you to do the upgrade.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I vote 2010, based on the upgrades they made form 09 to 10 sounds like a superior bike. Based on looks yellow and/black is way cooler than that red/white combo.


Also what is a Cannondale by Sram crank? They look cool with the design on em.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The yellow does look a lot better IMO, that would be my choice... and I think that's the way I'll go. Since I have a few wheelsets and cassettes already, the better wheels of the 09 isn't such an issue and the K-Force vs. SL-K isn't too much of an improvement anyway, I will probably end up switching the seatpost on either bike at some point anyway.

SOLD! 

The crankset is a SRAM Red BB30 but branded as a Cannondale.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> I think I know what he would say...
> And I'm leaning toward the 2010 too.


Man...I'm getting way too predictable...but you're right 2010, it is. Don't forget the '10 frame is lighter, too. 

Updated pics....kept the DT's and removed the f'ugly decals (that one's for you Dan)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Two black beauties. Mine will be a yellow and black duo with my CX9...


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

DG,
Before you pick up the bike remember to switch out the Schwalbe Ultremo R tires for something else. These tires have a recall and won't last you half a season. Most sites claim that Schwalbe has been very good about swapping out the tires, but my LBS is not having such luck. Getting bounced between Cannondale and Schwalbe.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

how much better is a 2010 supersix vs the 09'?
just weight? stiffness? design seems to be exactly the same


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Lighter, stiffer, the design and construction technique are actually quite different if you look. The headtube area is very different, the BB area too but the stays, tube shapes... The 09 looks like a round tube to tube classic construction relative to the 2010...


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

*My 09 SuperSix*

Here's my 09 S6. I actually moved these Vittorias to my CAAD7 and now run the Schwalbe Ultremo DD on the S6. I'm dying to test ride the 2010 to confirm the claimed improvements. The 09 is such an incredible piece of machinery it's hard to imagine it getting even better.

I had quite a bit of dilemma when I ordered my white S6 with red decal. Ended up getting a black instead and have been very happy. Quite a head turner on any ride, and it's got the goods to back it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

TiRelax said:


> Here's my 09 S6. I actually moved these Vittorias to my CAAD7 and now run the Schwalbe Ultremo DD on the S6. I'm dying to test ride the 2010 to confirm the claimed improvements. The 09 is such an incredible piece of machinery it's hard to imagine it getting even better.
> 
> I had quite a bit of dilemma when I ordered my white S6 with red decal. Ended up getting a black instead and have been very happy. Quite a head turner on any ride, and it's got the goods to back it up.:thumbsup:


Nice set up with Cateye CDW300.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

TiRelax said:


> DG,
> Before you pick up the bike remember to switch out the Schwalbe Ultremo R tires for something else. These tires have a recall and won't last you half a season. Most sites claim that Schwalbe has been very good about swapping out the tires, but my LBS is not having such luck. Getting bounced between Cannondale and Schwalbe.


Schwalbe has been outstanding on replacing the Ultremo R tires. I filled out the online form and attached a photo of the serial number on the inside of the tire and they sent me a replacement set and will send me another set of the Ultremo R's once the 2010's come out. I was told they would arrive late November. The Ultremo's that have R1 are not part of the recall but one's that state just Ultremo R are recalled. The entire process couldn't have been easier, assuming of course there wasn't ever a recall, but they seem to have handle the situation very well in my opinion. There were no hassles whatsoever.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah Schwalbe are handling this very well. I might put some more durable tires for everyday riding/training though. Maybe some Duranos...


----------



## adventuregs (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Dan. I had the exact same 2009 SuperSix red frame. I got my 2010 SuperSix one frame last week. All I can say is wow wow wow!! There is a huge ride difference in my opinion. Go for the 2010 frame.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yeah Schwalbe are handling this very well. I might put some more durable tires for everyday riding/training though. Maybe some Duranos...


The Durano's are what Schwalbe sent me to replace the Ultremo's until the new Ultremo's are shipped to me. If you get the new bike and the Ultremo's don't say R1 they need to be replaced according to what Schwalbe told me. So, you end up with two new sets of tires besides the ones that came on the bike. I'm not sure when Cannondale started putting the new Ultremo R1 on their 2010 bikes but all I have seen at my LBS just had the Ultremo R meaning they were eligible for replacement.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

No need to convince me, I'm getting the 2010... I just don't know when (lousy car problems eating away my bike funds!) and by the time I order it, the defective Schwalbes might be long gone.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

Speaking of the recall, just got ready for a ride and noticed the rear tire (Ultremo R) had a huge bubble in it, just as the recall states. I hadn't replaced the Ultremo's yet so I just put the new Durano's on that Schwable sent me. Luckily I caught it before I left, guess I should have replaced them as soon as I received them.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay, I just ordered it today: 2010 SuperSix 2... 
Now the waiting game starts.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan Gerous said:


> Okay, I just ordered it today: 2010 SuperSix 2...
> Now the waiting game starts.


Dan,

What color did you get?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yellow.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on a nice choice of color and when will you getting the bike?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

That's the hard part: only in January, my size/color wasn't in stock at Cannondale. Cruel but since we had our first snow this week and winter is fast approaching, I likely wouldn't ride it for a while, I have cyclocross and mountain bikes to ride in the meantime. Plus, it gives me some time to psychologically prepare my girlfriend for yet another bike! 

I'll add it in the 'Post your Cannondale' thread when it comes in, it wont be 100% stock from the get go.


----------

